# Spirit Halloween Halfway to Halloween sale thru 5/6



## Just_T (9 mo ago)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> View attachment 760489
> 
> 
> Details: 20% off one item + Free shipping over $100. Must enter coupon *code HLFWAY22* at checkout to receive discount. *Offer valid until 5/6/2022 at 11:59 PM est.* Full price items only, excludes clearance. See site for other restrictions.


I just tried this code and it says it's not valid?


----------

